

Young, Gifted and Neglected - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/19/opinion/gifted-students-deserve-more-opportunities.html

======
gfunk911
These are public schools, and many accept 20% or less of qualified applicants.
The rejected kids will likely be educated in other public schools.

So ..... why don't we have more exam schools????

